# $4.2 Million In Cash Seized In Drug Bust



## Dubbaman (Mar 22, 2008)

*COLUMBUS, Ohio *-- Four men are accused in connection with one of the largest drug and cash busts in Central Ohio history -- and more people could face charges as the investigation continues.
The bust occurred at a home on Watkins Road outside Pataskala last Friday night and Saturday. The raid resulted in the seizure of $4.2 million in cash, along with 2,100 pounds of marijuana,
Agents with the IRS and Drug Enforcement Agency are investigating the case that is labeled as continuing. 

More on that story (copy and paste) hxxp://www.nbc4i.com/midwest/cmh/news.apx.-content-articles-CMH-2008-03-21-0027.html


----------



## Flyinghigh (Mar 22, 2008)

Another Bust to Make MJ Look BAD !!!!!!

Another Big Profit To Make MJ Bad !!!!!

Although I do buy once a month, but I have cut that WAY Back and there NO More Buying MJ from the Corner Store Soon..


----------



## trillions of atoms (Mar 22, 2008)

if it was legal today youd never see that happen agian.


----------



## POTUS (Mar 22, 2008)

If they allowed up to 4 plants to be grown in a private home and no more than one pound of cured weed on hand at any time, it would no longer be a problem.

The criminal element would just disappear from lack of profit.

Less crime, less people in prisons, less cost to the system, less police needed, less taxes needed, less violence....the list goes on and on.

I mean, look at those guys. They're a mean looking bunch. 4.2 MILLION dollars on hand.

These aren't peaceful pot smokers. These guys are hardened criminals who would shoot you in a minute if you got between them and their money made from jacking the peaceful pot smokers like us.

They can rot in prison for all I care. THEY are the major reason it's illegal. The anti-pot bunch will hold those guys pictures up and say "Look at what Marijuana does to our society".

Buttheads like them are what make us all look bad.


----------



## headband (Mar 22, 2008)

i think the same with you potus, once legalized, what will all the badazz drug runners run, they surely wont sell packs of cigarettes, or packs of weed, once legal, no problem. Which seems like thats the only thing that matters. If the Gov can make $$$ off it, they'll keep it illegal. $4.2 mill. all the gov now:hairpull:


----------



## Puffin Afatty (Mar 22, 2008)

trillions of atoms said:
			
		

> if it was legal today youd never see that happen agian.


 
 You got that right ToA!!!

Prohibition never works.  All it does is create a black market, make criminals rich, and make governments powerful.  From the 1st try when God said to Adam , dont eat that apple, to the current powers that be telling us not to puff a fatty, prohibition just doesnt work when folks _*want*_ to do what is prohibited.


----------



## smokybear (Mar 22, 2008)

I would have stopped dealing if I had 4.2 million and a ton of mj. Just my thoughts though. Take care all. Astounding.


----------



## Fretless (Mar 22, 2008)

Although these guys were dumb, let's not fall into the very propaganda we warn ourselves about.  No hard drugs, no guns, no resistance mentioned in that story, and they surely would have mentioned it.  Prohibition is for profit on both ends, and here were some old dudes who had long taken the bait.  Maybe they are worthy of condemnation, but I'm not getting that off this story.  
    What I'm saying is, no real crimes are evident here.  If there are real crimes related to this ring to pursue - theft, murder, human slavery - then that is a good reason to stick a club up Grandpa's *** and get him to squeal.  Figuratively of course.  
    But it may be equally likely that this was all for greed, and for greed they were caught, the IRS sensed a pile of meat somewhere.  Neither the drug movers nor the Feds care about people.  Both sides are going where the $ is.


----------



## POTUS (Mar 23, 2008)

*PATASKALA, Ohio   Police say a central Ohio drug bust included more than $3 million in cash and more than a ton of marijuana.*

*Police and federal investigators say they found 82 guns at two houses in Pataskala.* Four men now face federal charges of conspiring in a marijuana ring.

Police say they found $3.2 million in the walls of a house where 39-year-old Donald Dailey lived. In a nearby trailer, officials say they found 2,100 pounds of marijuana.

Police also arrested Daily's 38-year-old brother Timothy. At Timothy Dailey's home, they found another $100,000 in the walls, as well as a pound of marijuana.

Police also arrested two men from Texas: 66-year-old Marvin Jackson and 65-year-old William Stevenson.


----------



## Dubbaman (Mar 25, 2008)

PATASKALA -- Federal investigators found more than $4.2 million in alleged drug money, some of it obscured in walls, under floorboards and in hidden compartments, during coordinated raids March 14, according to court documents.

The documents state more than a ton of marijuana and more than 80 guns also were found in the raids.


Brothers Donald and Timothy Dailey, ages 39 and 38, respectively, were charged with possession of marijuana with intent to sell in federal court in Columbus last week, according to court documents. 

Tony Marotta, Drug Enforcement Administration special agent in charge of Ohio, said the brothers, along with two other suspects, could face conspiracy and money laundering charges as well.
The raids were part of a joint investigation between several DEA bureaus and the criminal investigations wing of the Internal Revenue Service. Marotta said about 2,060 pounds of marijuana, more than 80 firearms, documents and vehicles, along with the cash, all were secured as evidence after search warrants were served at the homes of Donald Dailey, 6397 Watkins Road, and Timothy Dailey, 211 King Ave., Kirkersville.

"What's huge is the amount of money," Marotta said Monday morning. "Pulling $3 million in cash from somebody's home. I've been here five years and haven't seen that."

Cindy Ford's property is adjacent to Donald Dailey's, where much of the marijuana, guns and money allegedly were found.

"He was a very nice guy," Ford said. "He kept to himself, but I would see him when I was mowing and he'd wave."

Ford was woken up the night of the raid by the lights from the police cars, but thought there had been a crash. It wasn't until later she realized what had happened.

"I'm really naive; I was so shocked I couldn't believe it," Ford said.

Like Ford, most of the neighbors said they assumed a family lived there. For some time, a child got off the bus in front of the home each day and Dailey would set off a Fourth of July fireworks display that rivaled the one in Columbus.

Phil Hansell lives across the street and said the neighborhood generally is friendly, but the individuals in that house were not interested in making friends.

"They stayed real close," Hansell said. "I have heard automatic fire back there in the woods, but there is a range out there and I didn't think anything of it."

Hansell's daughter, Leighanna Hansell, said she was unnerved by the crime so close to her own home.

"Who knew in Pataskala, on Watkins Road. I grew up here; I never imagined anything," she said. "I have a 5-year-old, and it is scary that close."

Marotta said the local DEA office was alerted to an ongoing investigation conducted by its Dallas counterpart that could involve the transport of large quantities of marijuana from Texas to Columbus.

The Texas office also was made aware of the Dailey brothers' possible connection to the marijuana ring, he said.

A motor home with Texas license plates arrived at Donald Dailey's home at about 7 p.m. March 14 and departed about an hour and a half later, according to a complaint filed by U.S. attorneys in the U.S. District Court of Southern Ohio.

The vehicle was stopped by the Ohio Highway Patrol on Interstate 71 near Ohio 56, and a search revealed more than $500,000 hidden inside a wall of the motor home, the complaint states.

Two men, William Stevenson and Marvin Jackson, both of Texas, were arrested, Marotta said.

Ed Stiles, who lives several doors down from the Watkins Road home, said the motor home had been to the house several times before. Each time it would come for a few days, he said.

The patrol tried to apprehend Timothy Dailey as he left his brother's home at about 10:30 p.m. that night, but he escaped and abandoned his truck, which contained about 260 pounds of marijuana, the complaint alleges.

Soon thereafter, Donald Dailey's home was raided and 1,800 pounds of marijuana and about $3.2 million was found concealed under floorboards beneath furniture, Marotta said.

The elder Dailey also had fled upon learning of his brother's close call, the complaint states.

Both Daileys later were located.

More than 80 firearms, including shotguns, pistols and rifles, were found at the brothers' homes, with the vast majority under Donald Dailey's roof, Marotta said.

Jackson appears to be a hired hand, but Stevenson is the focus of an intensive probe from the Dallas bureau, Marotta said.

"This is an ongoing investigation," he said. "We are expecting more arrests not only here but also DEA in Dallas is doing their own parallel investigation on Stevenson and making arrests and seizures."

But Stiles said this isn't the first time drugs have been found at the house. Advocate archives confirmed that although Dailey had lived in the home for two years, one of the previous owners purchased marijuana from a police informant.

Guess once its a hot house its always a hot house.


----------



## TheSquirrelKing (Mar 25, 2008)

POTUS said:
			
		

> If they allowed up to 4 plants to be grown in a private home and no more than one pound of cured weed on hand at any time, it would no longer be a problem.
> 
> The criminal element would just disappear from lack of profit.
> 
> ...




All i have to say is; screw you! it's not people like them that make pot smokers look bad, is judgemental little **** tards like you that make pot somers look bad, people that don't realize that people may look rough, but that you cant judge by looks, I've met some rough lookin' people like that, that are kind as hell and vary ******* nice and wouldn't even touch a gun. so all i have to say is if you don't know them, don't talk **** for all you know they could have gave half that money to starving orphans in africa. I don't mean to be rude, but i cant stand *** hole like you.


----------



## Dubbaman (Mar 25, 2008)

What a goof!! Man if you need to grow that much personal MJ you have a real problem and need some help. And where your missing the point is just in that these tards obviously weren't growing to supply themselves not to mention they *DID* have guns. It is jack offs like them that ruin it for the rest of us, who choose to grow for our own use and needs not for intent to flood the black market and make an illegal fast buck or 4.2 MILL. But its also obvious to me that you have your own problems when you cant even receive someone else's opinion and feel you have attack another member who was stating their mind, not only did you not make any point other than you thinks its OK to overgrow your needs but you totally acted like a jack off too.

I know of these jerks (not personally but from a very local hang out) and they *WERE/ARE/&Will be* forever greedy jug heads who deserve just what they got. They weren't into MJ for the medicinal purpose of the herb they were cash and power and now they have nothing, just deserts IMO.


----------



## TheSquirrelKing (Mar 25, 2008)

How do you know, I know a guy, that had a artical just like that released, and he did give half the money to some st. Judes canser organisation, and for his sons bills, because his kid had canser, guess what his artical in the news didn't tell you that much... It said all that same bullshit, all I'm saying is, you cant talk **** on someone you know, considering all pot smokers dissagree with the law, and if you've ever been arrested, you know cops don't always tell the truth...


----------



## POTUS (Mar 25, 2008)

TheSquirrelKing said:
			
		

> All i have to say is; screw you! it's not people like them that make pot smokers look bad, is judgemental little **** tards like you that make pot somers look bad, people that don't realize that people may look rough, but that you cant judge by looks, I've met some rough lookin' people like that, that are kind as hell and vary ******* nice and wouldn't even touch a gun. so all i have to say is if you don't know them, don't talk **** for all you know they could have gave half that money to starving orphans in africa. I don't mean to be rude, but i cant stand *** hole like you.


 
Man, I'm sure glad you got that off your chest. All that anger isn't good to keep inside you.

I'm sure they were going to sell those 82 guns and give the money to the orphans.

How could I have missed that?

I've met some of the types that deal in tons of weed. There isn't a person among them that wouldn't cut your mothers throat for practice and have it with an omlet in the morning. Very tough characters do the big stuff man.


----------



## Dubbaman (Mar 25, 2008)

TheSquirrelKing said:
			
		

> I know a guy, that had a artical just like that released, and he did give half the money to some st. Judes canser organisation, and for his sons bills, because his kid had canser, guess what his artical in the news didn't tell you that much


HMMM growing and selling mass quantity's again to support himself and his kids, still sounds like selling for monetary gain to me not just because he knows its a useful med or just likes to burn a hooter from time to time, he was growing for sale to pay high cost medical bills.


----------



## Cook_ (Mar 27, 2008)

any1 dealing that much weed doesnt care about the marijuana just mass production and like everyone said making a quick buck


----------



## Vanessa (Mar 28, 2008)

DANG that is MESSED up. They should have planned it out more carefully. suckz to be them right about now. 
*EDIT*
SITE RULES <--- please "click"
1. This is the most simple of rules. There are filters in place to block the usage of many words that are considered to be unacceptable in polite conversation. If you notice that a word you've typed is replaced by asterisks, then it is one of these words. Please reconstruct your post to reflect what you're trying to say, but without the word that was blocked. Adding spaces or other characters to the filtered word is not acceptable here. If you attempt to bypass the filter by using any means, it's a direct act against the rules of this site. The Moderators will generally only delete the word itself from your post. However, repeated occurrences of this type may cause more severe reaction by the Moderators who are entrusted to keep the peace here.

Simply put, cussing is not necessary and should not be used. If you feel like cussing in a private message to another member who is tolerant of it, then that's fine. The use of cussing in the open forums is not acceptable as polite conversation. Please just talk without using profanity.


----------



## Dubbaman (Apr 14, 2008)

And the plot thickens for these jerk offs. hxxp://www.dispatch.com/live/content/local_news/stories/2008/04/14/babysmoke.html?type=rss&cat=&sid=101


----------



## BigTree420 (Apr 15, 2008)

wow why cant people just learn to quit while they're ahead...4.2 mil will last a pretty long time IMO


----------



## UncleSativa (Apr 16, 2008)

Money, root of all the evil in the world. We are at war over oil. As long as us "legal folks" keep it legal and do the right thing we shall prevail. I have had cops at my house and they said i was doing good and they wouldn't come back. STOP THE GREED. MJ is our medicine. I weened myself off pain killers because my MJ meds are enough. Theres always a bad couple apples in the bunch. Media blows everything up anyway. Make it big news stay in bed with the feds. Lets all DO THE RIGHT THING! Buying off the street keeps that guy in business. Find a caretaker and make small donations. Maybe even go buy a few bags of dirt or nutes and bring them to your caretaker they will appreciate it. Stay off the street. Take care everybody. Keep it green but not greedy.


----------



## snuggles (Apr 16, 2008)

POTUS said:
			
		

> Man, I'm sure glad you got that off your chest. All that anger isn't good to keep inside you.
> 
> I'm sure they were going to sell those 82 guns and give the money to the orphans.
> 
> ...



LOL poor guy had no clue...I'm with you Potus as I'm sure we all are. But the guy had a point it was ONLY 82 guns LOL. Bad people and I'm not sure why anyone wouldn't agree...remind to avoid that squirrel guy too he's scary.


----------



## trillions of atoms (Apr 17, 2008)

LOL @ _only_ 82 guns. i mean ive got several but hot dang 82.... *any arm bearing american would be proud of that collection.*


----------



## Dubbaman (Apr 17, 2008)

trillions of atoms said:
			
		

> *any arm bearing american would be proud of that collection.*


 So would a few extreamists too :rofl:


----------



## trillions of atoms (Apr 17, 2008)

lol!


----------

